# What paint for inside a freezer?



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

I have been requested to paint the inside of a commercial freezer. Has anyone ever done this before?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

STAR said:


> I have been requested to paint the inside of a commercial freezer. Has anyone ever done this before?


G'day Star 

Years ago with an old boss he had the contract for a Butchers franchise so we would go in at night and give the shops a quick lick of paint 
And twice we had to paint inside the cool rooms while still on lol bloody freezing we used. A special paint from Dulux for that application can't timber the name but there
Is paint that cures at such temps


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Dulux Cold Room White


http://www.duluxprotectivecoatings.com.au/pdf/cold_room_white_pc808.pdf


----------



## sowardb (Aug 18, 2012)

rustoleum 8400 system food and beverage alkyd enamel cures down to 18 degrees used it in a meat locker.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

.

Chillin at the butchers


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

Look up Freezer Kote made by InSL-X.SW can order for you.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Sometimes they turn the freezers off for cleaning. An alkyd DTM is fine unless there is galvanized metal. If cold, Freezer Kote is great.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I wish I was working in a freezer today


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Did a few with bonding primer and DTM,
they were off to wash and paint.
I saw some 3 years later and its still ok.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. This freezer is empty as they're doing some renovations, so don't think I will need freezer cote. Will drop by next week and have a look at it then decide what product to use:thumbsup:


----------



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

I did one with Sherwin Armor seal. (Correct name of product?) Anyway, seemed to work good. Have not had any complaints.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Update...getting around to this job now. Some of the panels have been painted with what looks like an alkyd and some are raw fibreglass and metal.
I was thinking of using a bonding primer(stix) and then top coating with a latex semi gloss. This way I can achieve a quick turnaround and no smell.
Do you guys think this will be fine?


----------

